# Cubase 5, CC editing of multiple Midi tracks.



## Hanu_H (Nov 22, 2013)

I would like to edit my whole strings section CC1 at the same time. Mainly for Crescendos and Diminuendos. Is it possible? I checked the manual but could not find anything. When I open multiple midi tracks in the key editor I can edit one line at the time but not all of them. Until now I have been copying the CC data to other lines but it just takes too long. Any ideas a welcomed.

-Hannes


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 22, 2013)

Not possible. A feature like that would be very very useful though. This isn't even possible in Cubase 6 (or 7 if I'm not mistaken!).

The only way to do this is to record the midi lanes all at the same time and move your Modwheel. But other than that, you'd have to copy paste. 

The really bad thing about this is that if you copy paste, say to 10 different tracks, and you find out that you actually wanted it differently (since it didn't sound right) - you would have to redo the whole copy-pasting. It's retarded really, and I'm not sure why Steinberg don't include this awesome feature.


----------



## Hanu_H (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, that's a bummer...Yeah it's really time consuming. Does other DAWs have this feature?

-Hannes


----------



## TGV (Nov 22, 2013)

In Logic, you can copy and paste CC data, or even add an extra track with just CC data and route it to multiple plugins (via an extra "instrument" object).


----------



## Sparqee (Nov 22, 2013)

You could record arm all your midi tracks and record CC1 with a midi controller (wheel, pedal, etc.).


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 22, 2013)

You can use MIDI send to send the different channels, and then MIDI filter or midi transform to filter out the note ons on each channel.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 22, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> I would like to edit my whole strings section CC1 at the same time. Mainly for Crescendos and Diminuendos. Is it possible? I checked the manual but could not find anything. When I open multiple midi tracks in the key editor I can edit one line at the time but not all of them. Until now I have been copying the CC data to other lines but it just takes too long. Any ideas a welcomed.
> 
> -Hannes


The short answer is "no". The longer answer is that depending on how you enter your data in the first place, and how you wnat to edit it, there are various shortcuts you can use to make the job easier.

For example, as mentioned above, if you always use exactly the same CC data for each String track (though why one would do that, I don't know) you can use a MIDI send from another MIDI track, and do the filter trick mentioned above.

Or you could open up all the tracks in the Key Editor and set up a macro for delete paste. then click each track in turn and hit the KC for your macro in order to speed things up.

The main point I would make is that editing them all at once would only work if all the CC values were the same on each track. If not, you would get different results on each track, which would require further individual editing, which would make the requested feature moot.

I think the best thing to do is for you to explain in detail your proposed workflow, and then we can all come up with suggestions as how to achieve this required result most efficiently.

D


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> I would like to edit my whole strings section CC1 at the same time. Mainly for Crescendos and Diminuendos. Is it possible?



Yes it is POSSIBLE!
Follow the steps shown in the image below. You can make a few Logic Editor presets with different Operation "Value 1" types such as "Add", "Sub" etc so you can recall the presets easily and change the "Value 2" only. If I have time I'll post a short video later.
*Note*: This method is "destructive" so you can use it for slight editing. Some values can be flatten/compressed to value "0" or "127" so you can not return the original value ratio after while - if you need that. Another alternative is to store different project versions.
Edit: I just exported a short video - download.
_____________________
www.audiogrocery.com
Sample Libraries, KSP Scripting, Logic Environments & MIDI FX Scripting


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is one more scenario where you can insert a Transformer on each midi track and use the Transformer as "non-destructive" midi processor. This method is recommended cause you keep the original CC1 data and modify it on the fly.
Here is a Demo Video - Download.
____________________
www.audiogrocery.com
Sample Libraries, KSP Scripting, Logic Environments & MIDI FX Scripting


----------



## Scrianinoff (Nov 24, 2013)

It depends on what you want to do. If you make the CC1s identical across all the string sections, don't be surprised if your strings start to sound like an accordion. 

I would probably set something up that Kingidiot is suggesting. Raptor4 nicely shows how you can start implementing this, although it appears he's just adding or subtracting static values from an existing CC1 curve, I am not sure this is what you're after. Personally I would use Bidule for this, it's midi manipulation features are omnipotent. Transmidifier also makes a lot of people happy.


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 24, 2013)

Scrianinoff @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Raptor4 nicely shows how you can start implementing this, although it appears he's just adding or subtracting static values from an existing CC1 curve,


Yeh, adding or subtracting was just an example thought it may do some job for the OP original conditions "Mainly for Crescendos and Diminuendos".
It is known that Cubase sucks regarding the midi environment (compared to the Logic one) etc. For example, you can combine a few definitions to create a "Scale" which is missing in the "Operation" transformer column. 
Example: The controller ramp 0-127 shown in the image below is scaled into 20-83 according to the "Divide" & "Add by" settings.
____________________
www.audiogrocery.com
Sample Libraries, KSP Scripting, Logic Environments & MIDI FX Scripting


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 14, 2017)

I bought a new computer and I am thinking about updating Cubase. Does Cubase 9 have multiple miditrack CC editing?

-Hannes


----------



## sazema (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't know for Cubase, but in Reaper is just a piece of cake 
Here is my demonstration:


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 14, 2017)

Hanu_H said:


> I bought a new computer and I am thinking about updating Cubase. Does Cubase 9 have multiple miditrack CC editing?
> 
> -Hannes



Absolutely


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Absolutely


So as an example full string section(Violin1, Violins2, Violas, Cellos, Basses) dynamics can be drawn at the same time? Same for CC11, etc?

-Hannes


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 14, 2017)

Say you have 5 Midi tracks and each one, Vi, Vii, Via, Cello, CBS. Say you have written a phrase in 4 part Harmony and want to edit CC7 (as an example) or CC11 to just make it louder... Simply select all 5 Midi events, hit enter and then you will see all 5 parts in the same Key editor. There's a button at the top that says "Edit Active Part Only", switch that off and you can edit all parts at the same. If you want to edit each part separately then keep that button on. It's that simple.
Tip, Have a different colour for each Midi track and then at the top of Key Editor choose "Part" under Colour palette and then each midi part will be coloured whatever colour your midi tracks are. I know, Cubase is great.


----------



## jamieboo (May 13, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Say you have 5 Midi tracks and each one, Vi, Vii, Via, Cello, CBS. Say you have written a phrase in 4 part Harmony and want to edit CC7 (as an example) or CC11 to just make it louder... Simply select all 5 Midi events, hit enter and then you will see all 5 parts in the same Key editor. There's a button at the top that says "Edit Active Part Only", switch that off and you can edit all parts at the same. If you want to edit each part separately then keep that button on. It's that simple.
> Tip, Have a different colour for each Midi track and then at the top of Key Editor choose "Part" under Colour palette and then each midi part will be coloured whatever colour your midi tracks are. I know, Cubase is great.



This doesn't seem to work for me.
Even with 'Edit Active Part Only' deactivated, when I draw in a curve that I want to apply to all the tracks selected, the drawn curve only applies to the part indicated to the right of the 'Edit Active Parts Only' button - in my case Piccolo 1.
Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## T.j. (May 13, 2017)

jamieboo said:


> This doesn't seem to work for me.
> Even with 'Edit Active Part Only' deactivated, when I draw in a curve that I want to apply to all the tracks selected, the drawn curve only applies to the part indicated to the right of the 'Edit Active Parts Only' button - in my case Piccolo 1.
> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks



I can confirm this, not working here either in latest version of C9.
Editing notes for all active parts (simultaneously) works but not cc data


----------

